# XM- Dolby Digital?



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Is XM transmitting any channels in 5.1 Dolby Surround or equivalent surround sound technology?

I came across this press release from XM radio..just curious if anyone has bought this receiver to get this so called HD surround channels.

http://xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/pr_2005_12_28.html


----------

